# 811 - P3.34 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

1/10/2006: P3.34 for the 811

Authorization task enhancement
Additional modulation format support
Dynamic addition of DTV subchannels
Duplicate channel filter fix
OTA EPG upgrade
Color space improvements to component outputs to add details in low luminance content


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Additional modulation format support...


What additional modulation formats DOES P3.34 support?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mikey said:


> What additional modulation formats DOES P3.34 support?


Turbo QPSK


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

What is Turbo QPSK? And thanks Jason Nipp Your my hero


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I allowed the software upgrade to P334 after 12:00 PM. It took about 25 minutes to complete entirely. After checking I found that when scrolling through the transponder signals in the Point Dish, it is much less sluggish and the 811 did not lock-up (I failed to produce the BSOD!). Using DVI, I noticed no obvious difference in picture quality. It seems that the OTA reception of the digital channels are somewhat better. Hopefully, the positive is a trend.

Also, I went into the ADD DTV. I can now enter numbers and either scroll up or down to get channel signal readings.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Turbo QPSK


Damn, I wish E* would make up their minds! First it was MPEG-4 to get more bandwidth. Then they said Turbo QPSK, because MPEG-4 wasn't ready. Then they said all LIL-HD will be MPEG-4. Now what, MPEG-4 in Turbo QPSK? Why Turbo QPSK in 811s? They said that the 811s won't get any new HD.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't believe that Turbo QPSK and MPEG-4 are mutually exclusive. I could be wrong, but from my understanding both are methods to reduce bandwidth requirments and could be used side by side. Also, who is to say that Turbo QPSK will not be used on the current MPEG-2 streams to reduce the bandwidth requirments of our current streams?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

saweetnesstrev said:


> What is Turbo QPSK? And thanks Jason Nipp Your my hero


OK you can stop with the ilovedbs lingo now. 

Turbo mode has been discussed in past threads as well as on a previous chat.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Damn, I wish E* would make up their minds! First it was MPEG-4 to get more bandwidth. Then they said Turbo QPSK, because MPEG-4 wasn't ready. Then they said all LIL-HD will be MPEG-4. Now what, MPEG-4 in Turbo QPSK? Why Turbo QPSK in 811s? They said that the 811s won't get any new HD.


Mikey, I don't recall anyone ever saying these were or were not mutually exclusive. In any case it provides more options. I really don't know what the plans are for this, perhaps it's just a "Plan B" type of backup, or perhaps it will just help bitrates, etc of current MPEG2 content?? Time will tell.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Turbo *Q*PSK? And here I was thinking that all of the discussion on Turbo Coding was centered around 8PSK (and how it wouldn't work since many receivers are not equipped with 8PSK tuners)...


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

I just turned my 811 on for the first time since P3.34 was applied (apparently this afternoon sometime). I really wish I had chosen not to accept the download. I too am seeing insanely bright video coming from the component outputs. In fact, with the receiver in standby mode, the screen is a medium grey, not something closer to black as it should be. Called E* so that the issue would be documented, I figure if there are enough logged instances, maybe they'll fix the problem faster. CSR indicated that the receiver must be having problems and the only thing they can do is swap it out. While I'm sure that I'll see the same issue with a replacement receiver, I'll see what shows up at the door - maybe a ViP211 if I'm lucky, though luck has never been kind to me, so I'll expect to see another 811.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

There was no mention of a fix for the "No Info" problem in the release notes. Was this not planned in this update?

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes it was fixed to my knowledge. I have not seen it happen since I got this version.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> Yes it was fixed to my knowledge. I have not seen it happen since I got this version.


The day after our unit, at work, was upgraded to 334, the first time the guide was accessed, it showed no info and almost immediately showed downloading info over the guide screen. Has not happened since. The unit at home, still 333, has been experiencing more no info problems than previously.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I usually use my 942 connected to my plasma. I also have an 811 connected to another set, which I don't turn on that often. Turned on the 811 and other set over the weekend and couldn't understand why the picture seemed so washed out. Didn't even know the 811 had received an update. Now I see this thread and realize what happened. This is a terrible update. I don't care what Dish thinks it accomplished with some sort of compliance, but the results were terrible. My 811 is useless. I couldn't even find a decent brightness and contrast setting to give an acceptable image. Dish needs to fix this right away.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

811 was acting "sluggish" after receiving 3.34. Pulled the power cable for a little while. Back to normal after that. I highly recommend doing this for any one that has not done it yet.

Aside from the reports of the brightness using component outputs, overall I'm pretty happy with 3.34 so far. Great job 811 team. 

---===NEW ISSUES===---

- Brightness "cranked up to 11" on component outputs.

- Minor cosmetic issue: video preview of digital OTA channels in EPG is "aligned to the left", as opposed to being centered.

---===OLD ISSUES STILL NOT RESOLVED===---

- "Adjust" option in HDTV setup menu still has no affect when using DVI output. Did not test other outputs.

- CBS KOVR in Sacramento does not show guide data on 13-01, even though it now matches the schedule for channel 8631 as the station has recently installed time delay equipment for HD broadcasts. Channel 8631 data should be mapped to 13-01. This issue also affects all models of Dish receivers, including those with DVR technology - and to this day prevents those users from scheduling recordings using the EPG.

- PBS KVIE in Sacramento does not show guide data for 06-01. Guide data from channel 8636 is mapped to 06-02, although that guide data does not match programming for channels 06-01 or 06-02.

---===NOTICED IMPROVEMENTS===---

- Navigating through all of the menus, EPG, channel changes, boot up, transponder surfing, OTA tuning, etc. all seems a little speedier.

- New Dish logo.

- Signal strength meter when OTA reception is lost. AWESOME!!!.

---===OLD ISSUES THAT HAVE BEEN RESOLVED===---

- Unable to reproduce No Info bug. Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

- Unable to reproduce delay to full screen EPG or resulting BSOD.

- Changing the frequency in the Off Air Add DTV screen now tunes to that channel as you scroll up and down through the numbers instead of having to manually enter them using the number pad.

- Dish home works fine. No BSOD's.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

olgeezer said:


> The day after our unit, at work, was upgraded to 334, the first time the guide was accessed, it showed no info and almost immediately showed downloading info over the guide screen. Has not happened since. The unit at home, still 333, has been experiencing more no info problems than previously.


Marty. was the unit rebooted after it flashed the upgrade?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> Marty. was the unit rebooted after it flashed the upgrade?


The unit at work was turned off the evening before and after the upgrade, but was not rebooted. The unit at home still has 333 and the no info and jumping to finding satellite, then returning to OTA before the cycle is complete are both new phenomena to my 811


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> I usually use my 942 connected to my plasma. I also have an 811 connected to another set, which I don't turn on that often. Turned on the 811 and other set over the weekend and couldn't understand why the picture seemed so washed out. Didn't even know the 811 had received an update. Now I see this thread and realize what happened. This is a terrible update. I don't care what Dish thinks it accomplished with some sort of compliance, but the results were terrible. My 811 is useless. I couldn't even find a decent brightness and contrast setting to give an acceptable image. Dish needs to fix this right away.


Ditto, ditto, ditto. Are they blind? It's too bright, all washed out and only the Component Out port is affected. What kind of "standard" is this?

As time goes by, I get no warm & fuzzy that anyone at E* sees this is an issue. Rather, it's viewed as an "enhancement". Jeez! I was told on Saturday that I would an e-mail from them with options. Nothing so far.

So I guess I should like it or lump it......


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

OMG. I just did a comparison with the component output between my 811 and 942. The 811 is completely unwatchable via component. Picture is completely washed out. When switching channels on the 942, there is a black screen during the transition. With the 911, it's a light gray. The 942 component output is fine. The 811 component out is horrendous. The worst mistake I've ever seen Dish make. HDMI output between the 942 and 811 is essentially identical and fine. There is NO way that with the 811, there should be such a discrepancy between the component and DVI output. Dish has made a terrible mistake with the update and has rendered the 811 useless with component outputs.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jerry, I think you already posted this?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> Jerry, I think you already posted this?


Yes, I did. The previous post was based upon a casual observation and I hadn't really realized what was going on until I read this thread earlier. I just got home and did a more methodical comparison and was absolutely floored by what I saw. I guess I just felt the need to report. Sorry.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I compared my 811 video outputs to the same monitor. They are all very similar respective to SD. The component did seem just a little lighter than the s-video, composite, and DVI outputs. I viewed different types of programming that were at different brightness levels. Nothing was observed that I would consider unacceptable/unviewable. In that the component is analog and it's signals are modulated at the monitor end, I wonder if the reported problems are associated with certain brand/model monitors or could it be isolated to a particular batch of 811's?


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

I must be the only one to have turned down the brightness on my Component inputs to bring my 811 picture back into "spec". Remember when the 811 came out how everyone was complaining how dark it was? So, they finally fix it and now it's "too bright!"

Jason, one issue you can mention to the engineers is with P3.34, the 811's clock loses about 1-2 minutes per hour of OTA viewing. I have a timer that normally fires at 11:00PM and if I'm watching my local network ATSC affiliates and do nothing, it won't fire until 11:04 or so. As soon as the 811 receives a satellite channel, the clock syncs up. The clock was okay in P3.33.

Also, I have seen the "No Info", but only when I've left the 811 on for extended periods of time and call up the EPG. So far, it has downloaded successfully each time since taking P3.34. However, the problem of no browse data is back if you've been watching OTA for more than a couple of hours.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

boylehome said:


> I compared my 811 video outputs to the same monitor. They are all very similar respective to SD. The component did seem just a little lighter than the s-video, composite, and DVI outputs. I viewed different types of programming that were at different brightness levels. Nothing was observed that I would consider unacceptable/unviewable. In that the component is analog and it's signals are modulated at the monitor end, I wonder if the reported problems are associated with certain brand/model monitors or could it be isolated to a particular batch of 811's?


Please don't blame my monitor. All was well until this release. I too, am gone if this is the new "standard" that will migrate to the new receivers. I would like to know this before I even attempt to consider a swap. Why waste e/o's time?

NO INFO is still not resolved.
Frame dropping is still not resolved.
Ghosting via HDMI is still not resolved.
The EPG still cannot fill a 16 x 9 screen.

Nice work! :nono:


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

moman19 said:


> Please don't blame my monitor.


Sorry, I'm not blaming your monitor but your 811 is affecting it. My 811 is not affecting my monitor like it is affecting your monitor. I'm blaming my monitor for not having the problem.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Foxbat said:


> Also, I have seen the "No Info", but only when I've left the 811 on for extended periods of time and call up the EPG. So far, it has downloaded successfully each time since taking P3.34. However, the problem of no browse data is back if you've been watching OTA for more than a couple of hours.


Only once so far, I saw "No Info" briefly flash for about 1-2 seconds on all channels/slots when I brought up the EPG, but shortly thereafter the EPG became populated with guide data. So to me, unless I see the familiar "No Information" in everything past what is currently showing and lockup when pressing right button on the remote in the EPG - NO INFO is squashed.

Have you pulled the power plug for a little bit since your 811 has received 3.34?

I will have to test out the missing browse data.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

moman19 said:


> The EPG still cannot fill a 16 x 9 screen


I too, agree that this would be a great feature - at some point down the road so you would be able to see more guide information and cut down on the scrolling. Perhaps if they ever enable the 811 to store more guide data.



moman19 said:


> NO INFO is still not resolved.


What were the steps you took to reproduce NO INFO, or can you describe the symptoms if you are unable to reproduce the steps? Have you pulled the power plug for a little bit since your 811 has downloaded 3.34?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I agree with Logray, it is important to reboot the receiver after flashing an update.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

logray said:


> I will have to test out the missing browse data.


Foxbat, do you have more information about this?

I just visited my 811 after it had been tuned to a digital OTA station for about an hour to test the clock losing time issue. When I tuned to a SAT station to sync the clock, I noticed that "No Information Available" was displayed in the banner for that channel, and also using the browse feature on some other stations - for the next timeslot up. Just wondering if this is what you saw or if you saw something else? Information is still populated in the EPG however, just wasn't visible in the banner or using browse. Also no loss of functionality ala the "No Info" bug as it manifested itself under 3.33 and prior.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Something I've noticed, when viewing OTA channels, I've been having problems using the browse feature. What I mean, if I'm on a OTA channel, then I press the right arrow to bring up browse, and then scroll up and down to change to different channels, it all works fine, except when I try to choose a channel, OTA or SAT it doesn't matter, I get a black screen, then it pops up with the lost signal (OTA) or nothing happens on sat channels (no pop ups). The lost signal screen shows that I have 80% (some channels perhaps lower, but I tried it on ones that were high signal strength just to rule out actual lost signal) but I still get the warning that I lost signal on the OTA channel. If I change channels, I get black screens, unless I go back to the original OTA channel. Then I am free to go into the guide and select whatever channel or punch in the channel number. 

For everyone's information, I've pulled the plug after receiving 334, and waited then rebooted my 811.

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

logray said:


> What were the steps you took to reproduce NO INFO, or can you describe the symptoms if you are unable to reproduce the steps? Have you pulled the power plug for a little bit since your 811 has downloaded 3.34?


Yes. Power plug pulled overnight. So far, I've seen NO INFO twice simply by turning on the 811 and my monitor and hitting the guide button. Cannot duplicate on demand, but I've seen it twice since the upgrade.


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> The 811 is completely unwatchable via component. Picture is completely washed out.


Yup, mine too.

I just posted my equipment and 811 info in the poll topic Ron Barry started.

Dish 811
Software: P334
Hardware ID: LABD-N


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

No more Digital Audio Problems with HD Channels for me  YAY!


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

logray, like tonyp56 said: after watching OTA long enough, it appears that the browse guide data (current program + next program) that is embedded in the satellite feed is no longer valid. I would guess the 811 turns off the satellite receiver when tuned to an OTA station, hence no browse data and no clock updates.

Tony, I've seen what you have mentioned about the black screen. Usually, I can up-and-down channel to restore the picture and sound, though.

BTW, I'm LADD-N w/DNASP: 02 Rev283


----------



## BigDaddy10 (Dec 20, 2003)

I am experiencing the same thing as you guys. The picture is really bright and washed out. I made an A - B Comparison by splitting the screen on my over the air tuner on the TV and there is a big difference in the pictures. I tried to adjust he picture to compensate for the brightness but I never could get it right. 

They really want us to get the new receivers don't they?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

334 downloaded, yesterday. While I don't run any 'can I find anything wrong tests,' I didn't encounter any of the no info, checking satellite, or black screen issues, I had been experiencing in recent days. While it's not an issue, Composit input would not allow an aspect ratio chang from the remote. At the time it wasn't importand so I didn't check to see if the sets aspect ratio had been change on that input (don't think so but will check). Also, either no change or an improvement in brightness (black level control) on the component output of the 811


----------



## hartal (Jan 30, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> I agree with Logray, it is important to reboot the receiver after flashing an update.


I may be giving all us dbstalk users more credit than we are due, but I'd say we are not the average Dish Network users.

We have all discovered that when a new update comes out we generally have to reboot to get the update to work properly.

If this is the case practically all the time, I'm curious how all those average Dish users out their find out they need to reboot. Does Dish support get a telephone call from every one of them?

Couldn't the update process in the receiver do something about this. For example, perhaps it could reboot the receiver just after it installs the update.

Just a thought.


----------



## hartal (Jan 30, 2005)

I turned on my receiver yesterday afternoon to check the guide to see if the ER episode on Channel 4 (Washington DC area) was a repeat.

I discovered that my receiver had taken the new update.

The receiver was very confused when I tried to select the channel from the guide.

When I realized that I had the new update, I rebooted the receiver.

Then I tried again to check the guide and the channel was gone from my favorites.

I went to the Add DTV screen and it was gone there too.

I did a scan for digital channels.

Still didn't show up.

Then I realized that the channel was still around, it was just not showing up as channel 4 anymore.

This is a bit confusing. I really can't believe that the station just happened to make a PSIP change at the exact same time that this update got loaded in my receiver.

Was something changed in 334 about how PSIP data is handled?

BTW, when I talk about Channel 4, I'm talking about what should be the diplay channel number, not the UHF channel that the HD channel is being broadcast on. Forgive me if I'm not using the right technical terms for these.

Did this happen to anyone else in the DC area?


----------



## hartal (Jan 30, 2005)

I know this is off topic for this thread, but this is the group that I have used the most at DBSTalk, and I wanted to thank all of you for the help you've provided in my quest to understand the tempermental 811.

In the past my neighborhood has always been the last to receive any new technology. For some reason that I have not been able to figure out, we are one of the first to have the option of fiber to the house. The Verizon FIOS service is available here.

I've decided to give it a try. I'm guessing that this is actually somewhat of a gamble. We all grumble about the bugs in the 811, but the fact is that it has been maturing. I'd say there is a good chance that I'm about to switch to a new technology that will have it's own share of frustrating bugs.

Theoretically, I'll get the new service in a few weeks.

I hope I can find a support forum for that service that is as good as this one has been.

I'll still check back now and then to see how the MPEG4 transition is progressing.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

hartal said:


> ...I really can't believe that the station just happened to make a PSIP change at the exact same time that this update got loaded in my receiver...Did this happen to anyone else in the DC area?


Stranger things have happened. You might want to check your local avsforum.com thread to see if others are experiencing this issue. Or perhaps 3.34 broke something. I for one, have not had any trouble with TVCT reception/processing since 3.34.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

hartal said:


> I may be giving all us dbstalk users more credit than we are due, but I'd say we are not the average Dish Network users...If this is the case practically all the time, I'm curious how all those average Dish users out their find out they need to reboot...


Good point. It never hurts to repeat something though, and there are new users that come to the forum all the time that probably didn't know that information. As for the people that get that courtesy reboot phone call from Dish , I'm guessing the reboot probably doesn't actually help 9.9999 times out of 10, but you never know. IIRC there was a release way back when where a cold boot did wonders. As they say, YMMV!


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Foxbat said:


> logray, like tonyp56 said: after watching OTA long enough, it appears that the browse guide data (current program + next program) that is embedded in the satellite feed is no longer valid. I would guess the 811 turns off the satellite receiver when tuned to an OTA station, hence no browse data and no clock updates.
> 
> Tony, I've seen what you have mentioned about the black screen. Usually, I can up-and-down channel to restore the picture and sound, though.
> 
> BTW, I'm LADD-N w/DNASP: 02 Rev283


Thanks, I'll try to test this out when I have time and see if I can boil this one down and reproduce it here. I think my 811 has the same hardware rev.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

hartal said:


> ...I'll still check back now and then to see how the MPEG4 transition is progressing.


Best of luck there on the bleeding edge! .

The funny thing is, chances are Verizon probably gets their HD feeds OTA and via Satellite, so you're going to be putting a man in the middle...


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I can't take it. The brightness level is so high it looks like my monitor will melt. It's unwatchable. Adding insult to injury, the clock won't keep accurate time. Calling Customer Care is a waste of an hour of my life. Promised follow up never happenned. I didn't call to vent. I wanted someone to at least acknowledge my concerns. No luck.

After nine years with Dish I'm ready to toss in the towel. Why should I stay?????

Does anyone know if the new receivers will cure any of these ills? Or will it be the same garbage with just more channels?


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

Except for the brightness issue, which I corrected by increasing "Picture" level and decreasing brightness, and the clock losing time when watching OTA, I'm happy with the new P3.34 release. The EPG is now working the way it should, the channels come up quicker when I change channels, and the signal strength meter you get when you tune to an OTA station that's too week to receive is really handy for zeroing in the rotor. That's a great addition.

I'm still looking forward to getting the ViP622 though! 

Larry
SF


----------



## sixbears (Jan 19, 2005)

I updated last night after reading all the posts stating that it was possible to recalibrate the TV concerning the Component video issue. I indeed was able to recalibrate my TV to what the picture was pre P3.34, and since my TV supports input specific calibrations I figured I would be able to survive P.3.34. I have noticed however that when I am viewing a analog channel and I view the guide I am seeing a quick flash / white line interferance type issue. It also occurs to a small degree when viewing OTA Digital channels and doesn't show at all viewing Satellite channels.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, I let the new version download yesterday. Black levels are definitely a problem. Is there someone on this or the sister forum with the equipment to measure this and see what is going on? Do we have to take up a collection and hire Joe Kane to check this out? Black is definitely not the same as black on the Avia test DVD!. I have always had dead black borders on SD on my 34XBR960 CRT. Even with the set in "PRO" mode they are gray. Sure I can adjust it down but then DVDs will be off.
Can someone with an 811 and a 921 or 942 do a comprison on the same monitor.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

audiomaster said:


> Can someone with an 811 and a 921 or 942 do a comprison on the same monitor.


Did you read the "Poll" thread on this issue?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=507750&postcount=4


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I think there is some screen captures of a comparison on a 942 from Mike.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Has anyone else wondered why, if this is meeting a supposed "standard", it only seems to be via Component Out? With prior relaeases Component and DVI were almost indistinguishable relative to black & white levels.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

moman19 said:


> Has anyone else wondered why, if this is meeting a supposed "standard", it only seems to be via Component Out? With prior relaeases Component and DVI were almost indistinguishable relative to black & white levels.


Yes. They should be close. They are on the 942 and were on the 811 with the previous software. See my post:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=507750&postcount=4


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ron Barry, Mike Johnson, Bavaria72, and Myself, have also been comparing side by side pictures. Bavaria has the same model display I do so this was a pretty good apples to apples comparison of the 8 verses 9. 

This information has been given to E*, they have acknowledged it and are working on investigating the issue. You've been heard, now it's time to give them a chance to work.


----------



## blkhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

I am seeing a weird problem after updating. I waited awhile to make sure I was seeing what was happening was really true. I did pull the plug on the 811 for awhile and checked again. I only use SD - Dishnetwork programing and do not have OTA.

Sometimes when I select a channel from the EPG I get the channel without any errors but I get a blank screen sometimes as long as 30 seconds which makes me a little uneasy. I can usually get it to show the channel by using the button on the remote to switch back to the previous channel and then back.

Has anyone seen else seen this since the new version?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

No, but if you find a way to replicate it readily let me know and I'll try to duplicate i on my setup.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> No, but if you find a way to replicate it readily let me know and I'll try to duplicate i on my setup.


I've had the same issue on both the unit at work and the one at home. Sometimes, when going from one channel to another the screen goes black. I've not waited to see how long. Pushing the guide button, the image will come back on the PIP in a couple of seconds. This with both units on 334


----------



## Golfer (Mar 3, 2004)

I have had the 3.34 since it's early release; I suppose I was one of the early ones receiving it, and I have had no problems discussed here. My component and DVI settings are the same and no noticeable differences from pre 3.34.


----------



## hartal (Jan 30, 2005)

tonyp56 said:


> Something I've noticed, when viewing OTA channels, I've been having problems using the browse feature. What I mean, if I'm on a OTA channel, then I press the right arrow to bring up browse, and then scroll up and down to change to different channels, it all works fine, except when I try to choose a channel, OTA or SAT it doesn't matter, I get a black screen, then it pops up with the lost signal (OTA) or nothing happens on sat channels (no pop ups). The lost signal screen shows that I have 80% (some channels perhaps lower, but I tried it on ones that were high signal strength just to rule out actual lost signal) but I still get the warning that I lost signal on the OTA channel. If I change channels, I get black screens, unless I go back to the original OTA channel. Then I am free to go into the guide and select whatever channel or punch in the channel number.
> 
> For everyone's information, I've pulled the plug after receiving 334, and waited then rebooted my 811.
> 
> Anyone else seen this?


I just gave this a try. Just followed your description. Browse is definitely broken. I can't use it to change channels either. Is there no test of all the receiver functionality before a release spools?

I never really use browse to change channels, but I would expect a feature like this to continue to work from one release to the next.

===========================

I played with this some more last night.

It is not a solid failure. I reproduced the problem again, but then it just disappeared.

There is definitely a problem here, but I could not figure out what the real trigger is.

I tried various combinations of moving between OTA and satellite channels, but could not make it happen consistently.


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

All things considered, I would rather have 3.33 back. I have tried to adjust my blacks, but it's still too gray. I used to use the browse feature a lot, but now I have to directly input the OTA channels. How do you screw up the clock? I guess I will take my chances and swap up to the vip211.


----------



## hartal (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't think I ever saw a NO INFO lock-up on 3.33, but that is probably because I usually change channels via the EPG.

After 3.34 downloaded to my receiver, I did a soft reboot, but not an unplug (hard reboot?).

After the soft reboot, things seemed to be working okay. Until Saturday night at about 11pm.

I hit the guide button and then the right arrow to advance to the listing for Sunday to see what time the football games were going to start. As soon as I got to midnight in the listings I noticed that all the OTA channels changed to "Local Digital", even the ones that had been showing guide data before. The even stranger thing was that the HD sat channels showed "No Information Available". Then starting at 1am, everything showed "NO INFO", and as soon as I reached the point that the top left column was 1am, the entire screen showed "NO INFO" and I could no longer navigate on the EPG. The menu button would not change to a different favorites list. The View TV button would not function. The only way I could get out of the EPG was to hit the power button. That turned off the receiver. If I turned the receiver back on, it was not longer in the EPG

But if I entered the guide again, the same situation existed.

I just turned off the receiver and went to bed.

I didn't turn on the receiver again till it was time for the football games today.

I turned on the receiver and hit the guide button to change channels to the game. When the guide came up, everything said NO INFO. And I could not navigate the guide. I did discover that I could enter a channel number and hit select and I could get out of the guide and the channel did change.

When I was viewing the channel, if I hit info, the pop-up displayed the correct information for the program, including channel info. But if I hit the guide button, the guide showed NO INFO.

Fortunately, using the channel select technique, I was able to get to the right channel and watch the football game.

At halftime, I powered off the receiver and pulled the plug. Then I plugged it back in. I had to hit the power button numerous times before I was finally able to get the receiver to reset. But finally it went through a reboot. When it came back up, the guide was working properly.

I have not seen this situation again, but it has only been a few hours. But since the hard reboot, I have had a couple times when I hit the guide button, and a guide came up with all NO INFO, but it only stayed up for a second or two and then the guide closed, as if I had hit the View TV button (though I did not). When I hit guide again, the guide was okay.

Something is still wrong with the guide.


----------



## hartal (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't know it is has anything to do with the new release, but I don't recall seeing it before.

I'm having sporadic audio drop-outs while watching Discovery HD.

The video is fine.

It seems to be pretty much random, but the drop-outs seem to last about a second.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

I use to see this problem with 3.33 but when i got 3.34 it was gone,, it happened to every HD channel i had via digital optical to my receiver.



hartal said:


> I don't know it is has anything to do with the new release, but I don't recall seeing it before.
> 
> I'm having sporadic audio drop-outs while watching Discovery HD.
> 
> ...


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

This may have been mentioned but I have seen this happen with my 811 for the past week or so. 

When I'm finished using the 811 I put it in standby/power off. In the morning when I turn it back on and change a channels a few times, it stops working then goes through the boot sequence the downloads the guide. 

This seems to happen when I leave on standby on a digital OTA channel. I also notice that the clock is off (well posted here), usually by an hour or so. Around the third channel change is when the boot sequence occurs.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I dont seem to be having any of the display issues many of you are talking about. My problem is a noticeable increase in delay when changing channels. I tried a power-plug reboot, but that didn't make any difference.

But the thing is, I also just had a new Dish1000 installed with a new DP44 switch, so I don't know whether the s/w upgrade did it or the new dish & switch did it.

My two other receivers don't seem to be affected by the new dish & switch, so that still leads me back to the 811 s/w upgrade. Can anyone shed any light?

Thanks...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Skates.. Is this with OTA or regular Dish channels? I have an 811, Dish1000, and a DPP44 and I am not seeing a delay in channel changing. Also have a Dish 500 hooked into the DPP44


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I have an 811, Dish1000, and a DPP44 and I am not seeing a delay in channel changing.


Ditto on setup. Channels changing is normal for me.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

This is all on Dish channels - I haven't put my OTA antenna up, yet (just moved).


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Skates said:


> This is all on Dish channels - I haven't put my OTA antenna up, yet (just moved).


How long is the delay? Is is the same every time? And on every channel? Does pulling the power cable out and plugging it back in change anything?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

About 2-3 seconds, on every channel. As mentioned above, power-plug reboot had no effect.


----------



## blkhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

I also reported some similar problems. It isn't repeatable as far as I am concern. Mine used to be longer before I unplugged it for awhile.

I don't know if it associated but some of the "info" information on some channels is also garbled - but once again not all the time - on some channels not others.

It is as if the reception has trouble refreshing even though I have fairly good signal on the two satellites.

May be it is west coast. I am in Washington State. I feel like throwing bizarre theories into the wind today.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm receptive to any and all bizarre theories - I live in L.A.  

I'm filing this issue under the "annoying but not a big deal" category...

UPDATE - got the OTA antenna up on Sunday. There doesn't seem to be any delay with the OTA stations, so perhaps this is normal operation for this new dish and switch setup and I'm just not used to it.

I had an SW64 with 110, 119 and 148 at my previous location and now I have the DP44 with 110, 119, 129 & 148 so unfortunately it's an apples and oranges comparison.


----------

